# Back to nature background question



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

So whats the story with these guys? Looking at pics of tanks there product looks fantastic!
But why no sales in the U.S.? Seems somebody should pick up their line of stuff, or do they just sell in the UK? Don't know pricing but from what little I have read here it sounds pricey.

Are there any companies in the U.S. doing the same type of stuff, and or will they or some of their vendors ship to the States?


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

I really do see this as an untapped market in the United States.

Backgrounds from them for a standard 55 are probably the equivalent of $200-300 depending on the model if I remember right. I don't know how much profit is derived from this (development costs and then how much it costs to make each BG need to be covered) but I think it would be a LARGE market in the US for these.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I think if I had a small or large for that matter store I would pursue it. You gotta figure cost might be around half what the retail is, yet it cant be cheap to ship that stuff either not to mention freight damage en route.

It is by far the best looking stuff I have seen for a tank! Not sure my little 30 gallon would warrant the cost.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Have you seen these? They are probably the next best thing. They make some smaller sizes, but they are still very expensive. However, check out the "specials." You could pick one up for your 30-gallon for $80, although it isn't the most 3-D of their designs.
http://www.aquariumhabitats.com/backgrounds.html
I would love a background for my 40-gallon, but I can't justify paying $200. I might try the DIY route if I can be that patient.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are pricey. I use something similar, Pangea Rocks. Still not cheap, and they come from Denmark. But I love them! I have one in every show tank.


----------



## daowner (May 4, 2009)

i was looking at the aquaterra background since i didn't like the way my DIY turned out.
cheapest i found was $450.

but i did find this company on eBay and i am looking into getting one from there if you want the info i pm me and ill send you it. id post but i think its against forum rules.


----------



## NJFisher (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok one last shot have you looked into back to nature backgrounds? There malawi rock background is really nice looking. No personal experience because they are primarily in the UK.
http://www.backtonature.se/english/rock.html

-Matt


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Apparently we are not answering your question, maybe we aren't understanding what it is? I have looked into BTN background and found it too expensive. Are you asking why someone doesn't start a business to distribute them here?


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

scrubjay said:


> http://www.aquariumhabitats.com/backgrounds.html


Didn't know there was a website selling both pangea and aquaterra. good to know. as far as i know those are the two brands sold in the US.

I do have to say, it has always surprised me that technologically there's no way to get these great looking backgrounds mass-produced inexpensively. If 1 out of every 50 people that owns a tank will pay $200 and 40 out of every 50 would pay $100 then if they could produce these at a reasonable price they'd make A LOT more selling them for less. That's why I just assume these manufacturers aren't all stupid (though you never know) and just aren't able to produce these cheaply.

I also don't understand why they don't partner with stores. That's yet another barrier as shipping is prohibitively expensive and prospective customers cannot see the items first hand at a store before ordering.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think there are a LOT of competitors selling cheaper backgrounds in the US now. Aquaterra was not available 4 years ago. Same for many of the others.

I did not find the shipping cost a problem, they are very light. I got two of my pangea backgrounds shipped from Denmark because at the time, I could find no US distributor.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

When you look at the prices of that fake plastic mountain, shipwreck and fake ruins stuff cost at the LFS, the BTN backgrounds would still be hella spendy. When I fisrt got into my fish tank I looked at alot of the fake coral stuff and it is way to expensive to buy for what it is. That being said I would still be tempted by a nice background.

Either the cost of the plastic **** is really high or the LFS stores have a huge mark up on it??


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

LOL. Aquaterra is definitely not cheap, though yes, it is cheaper, than BTN. Then again, even a rolls royce is cheaper than some other car out there I'm sure 

But, you mention that there are "a LOT" of competitors selling cheaper backgrounds in the US. I don't know of any besides BTN, aquaterra, and pangea.

_I think it'd be great if we could get a comprehensive list in this thread (and perhaps then the mods could transfer that list to a good library article and/or review section)._

And even if there are competitors, they clearly aren't producing a product that is well marketed or advertised, because you don't find many local fish stores carrying these items, you don't find them on ebay almost ever etc. And, if the cheaper alternatives were close to as good then they'd be forcing down the prices of aquaterra, pangea etc. or no one would buy them.

I don't know what it is exactly about these backgrounds that makes them so out of whack with the rest of the market for fish items (e.g. filters, heaters, etc.) but there must be something to explain the oddity.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought I read somewhere that BTN uses actual molds from the lakes. But that could be a myth, LOL.

When I first started I visited a highly respected LFS near me and asked about in-tank backgrounds. The owner (an older gentleman...and I'm not all that young) told me I didn't want one and refused to discuss it.

They are not without drawbacks. You do have to clean behind them. And I have the mixed blessing of having fry swim through the grates when first spit, and surviving back there after growing too large to swim back. So much for fry control.

I've pondered the same thing and daydreamed about starting a business. Even scanned rocks on my property I would like to make molds of and thought about materials I would use. But...the market cannot be huge. Doesn't Hagen also make a background for the smaller tanks? I don't have one in my 10G yet, LOL.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I would hazard a guess that there is no "standard" tank setup in the way of filters, heaters, overflows, etc., etc. tomake it very good to put out a product with the expense involved. If we look at the number of different sizes and shapes of tanks without even throwing in the different ways we each operate, you can see there might be a thousand different forms wanted by the buyers. (us) That may water down the market so much that is is not worth the risk except on a limited and expensive level. When I think of the different looks that I have seen on this forum alone, there is never the same backgrond wanted. Maybe our personal thoughts are in the way of a mass produced product to fit us all??? :?


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

I hear what you're saying, but companies already have at least two different shades of a half dozen or so different backgrounds each. I see no reason they can't compete in this market just as they do in markets for heaters, filters, tanks etc. The only difference, apparently, is price. Naturally, backgrounds aren't necessary so few want to spend hundreds on them. Therefore the question is whether these kinds of backgrounds can be made for costs ranging from $30 to $150 or so depending on size.

Anyway, it sounds like there are

1. Pangea
2. Aquaterra
3. Back to Nature

and no others??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hagen I believe.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

you're right--hagen does

looks like

1. BTN
2. Aquaterra
3. Pangea
4. universal habitats - not sure if this actually exists since i can't see any prices on the website (http://www.universalhabitat.com/index.php)

and then some cheaper ones that are smaller + fewer options, and, presumably, not quite as nice

5. hagen
6. juwel


----------

